# Are temporary NIF's and official NIF's linked?



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

we have temporary fiscal numbers issued by the bank.

We have applied for official ones via the fiscal office.

Are the two linked?

in other words can we use the temporary ones whilst we wait for the permanent ones at say a mobile phone company? It will take around 2 weeks.

Someone recently told us that they used their own number for other people, so maybe it is possible?

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd use your temporary ones as the official replacements can take a very long time, don't mention they are temporary as you'll just confuse everyone.

If your new numbers are different then you'll need to go back to whoever you've used temp ones and change.

I wouldn't lend my NIF number for anyone to use as it's used as a form of identification and also tying in receipts, invoices etc to a specific person and for use in IRS returns with the added danger that say someone used your NIF number but didn't pay a bill then the company would chase you not them


----------

